# 2011 Burton Cartel EST too much forward lean?



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Bend your knees more, take up a proper riding posture.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

one of the main reasons I hate burton binding is because of that crazy forward lean. that plus every pair I ever had ended up breaking left n right.


----------



## leif (Dec 10, 2009)

Well since a ton of people ride and love the cartel, you can probably set the lean to the lowest position and then play around with the rest of the adjustability (there is enough) to make it comfortable. If that doesnt work then I'd say get some new bindings.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

leif said:


> Well since a ton of people ride and love the cartel, you can probably set the lean to the lowest position and then play around with the rest of the adjustability (there is enough) to make it comfortable. If that doesnt work then I'd say get some new bindings.


I second this. Also I LOVE my Cartels.


----------

